# Repo woes



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I have been trying to get some aosp source on my Ubuntu system to play with. I am pretty decent at using the rom kitchen but I'm really an aosp guy. I have used the curl statement to get the repo file but when attempting to call it from teinal I get an unknown command error. Any idea why this would happen??


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Can you curl other things?


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah its not the curl command. The repo command is not found


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

revosfts said:


> Yeah its not the curl command. The repo command is not found


Try installing git. It should be installed already though

```
<br />
sudo apt-get install git<br />
```


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

Repo has to be added to path.

Sent from my Droid BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

PATH=~/bin:$PATH
chmod 777 ~/bin/repo

Now repo should be available to you


----------

